# wheat protein isolate



## njc (Oct 25, 2008)

Anybody heard of your used this form of protein?  Is it crap?


----------



## nni (Oct 25, 2008)

seriously? it is an extremely popular form of protein. the top three powdered proteins are whey concentrate, whey isolate and casein.

isolate is very high quality.


----------



## njc (Oct 25, 2008)

"wheat"


----------



## nni (Oct 25, 2008)

njc said:


> "wheat"



ah, my mistake, misread. i dont know why one would go away from whey, unless an allergy and if so, there are plenty of vegetable proteins.


----------



## njc (Oct 25, 2008)

I need to know if it's a quality protein because I accidentily bought some at GNC thinking it was whey.  I made the same mistake that you did...I just assumed that it read "whey"


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

oh its from GNC...

it is certainly quality....


----------



## egodog48 (Oct 26, 2008)

njc said:


> I need to know if it's a quality protein because I accidentily bought some at GNC thinking it was whey.  I made the same mistake that you did...I just assumed that it read "whey"



Uh, you should know better than to buy from GNC...check out the site sponsor as I'm sure you could find better deals there


----------



## ZECH (Oct 27, 2008)

Never even heard of wheat protein


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 27, 2008)

From the little research I've done, it seems to be for baking bread.


----------



## zombul (Oct 27, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Never even heard of wheat protein



A new one to me as well, wtf??


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wheat Protein Isolate

FrontierSurvival.net - Food storage & supply, organic food, dehydrated food, survival food, emergency food,mills,grinders


----------



## zombul (Oct 27, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Wheat Protein Isolate
> 
> FrontierSurvival.net - Food storage & supply, organic food, dehydrated food, survival food, emergency food,mills,grinders



 haha, hope you took home ec njc!


----------



## nkira (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, just pushing up an old thread cos i just purchased this,
Ultimate Nutrition

& its "Wheat Protein Isolate", now I know that the main difference between whey isolate & wheat isolate is the amino acid profile.

But where does wheat protein isolate really stand compared to whey isolate?

Ok, I bought it in a hurry seeing that it was isolate just later to discover it was Wheat isolate!

20grams of protein in 25 gram serving though.


----------



## nkira (Jan 26, 2010)

well here's my answer to my question!

*Wheat proteins in relation to protein requirements and availability of amino acids.*

Wheat proteins in relation to protein requirements... [Am J Clin Nutr. 1985] - PubMed result


----------

